# Chicken necks for puppy?



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

I went to the farmer's market today and picked up some raw frozen chicken necks from a local organic farmer to give to Pablo. I have one thawing in the fridge now, and I'm planning on giving it to him tomorrow.

He's 12 weeks now, is he too young to start chewing on raw bones? He eats kibble mixed with a bit of wet food, and has not had raw meat or bones before. He likes to chew, so I thought the chicken necks might be a nutritious, healthy thing for him to chew on.

Should I let him eat the whole thing, or take it away when it's partially done? I don't want him to get an upset tummy. Is it ok to give it to him at this age?

I do plan on converting him to raw food in the future, so I want to start introducing some raw into his diet.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff. I checked with Sabine, yes she just started her new nine week old on raw. She recommended skinless necks. as being ok. Do it gradually. Have you studied raw feeding. There's lots to know.


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

Great, the necks are already skinless! If Sabine's puppy is eating them at 9 weeks then I'm sure it will be ok for my pup. I have been reading about raw feeding and also have a friend who recently switched both of his dogs to raw, with great results (doggy smell pretty much gone, small poops, lots of energy).

My boyfriend is apprehensive about feeding raw, he wants to keep him on kibble, so I will keep him on kibble and gradually introduce some raw and see how he does, and hopefully my bf will agree to switch him to all raw in the future.

Should the neck replace one of his regular meals? I don't think I will let him eat the whole neck at first, just to see how he does.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah if all works out, raw is great. If you want to get into it . I'd recommend a consultation with Sabine. Much to learn. But sometimes the best things in life are a little more work. LOL yeah leave it up to men to take the easy way out lol


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki loves chicken and duck necks. At beginnnig I just run them through hot water. Now he get them raw


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunny, just make sure you do NOT cut them in small pieces, let the puppy chew the neck. Skinless is great. If you find that the puppy is having a really hard time chewing the neck, you can put it in a ziploc bag and smash it a bit, to make it easier for him.

I started both of mine at 12 wks too. Started with breast meat and work my way up to chicken necks and wings (the meaty part).

Duck and Turkey may be too big and fat for him yet but keep it in mind, is great too.


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I gave him one of the necks yesterday and he went crazy, I've never seen him enjoy any of his chews or food as much. 

I gave it to him whole, he didn't have any problem chewing through it, he was done chewing through half of the neck and bone in half an hour, and then I took it away from him because I was worried he might get an upset tummy. So far no tummy issues, so it looks like he'll be getting a lot more of these in the future!


----------

